# Didn't Know Where to Put These: Smoked Chocolate Cake and Bread



## silverwolf636 (Oct 27, 2014)

Our oven went out of our stove and my youngest son had a his 18th birthday coming up real quick. I told the wife to run to the store and grab a cake mix. She couldn't figure out what I was going to do until she got home with the mix and saw me loading up the Wild Cherry into my smoker. 

All in all. It turned out fantastic

This past weekend she made up her usual homemade bread and didn't think about not having an oven. Well, I came to the rescue again. 

It turned out fantastic also.













Smokedbread3.jpg



__ silverwolf636
__ Oct 27, 2014


















smokedbread1.jpg



__ silverwolf636
__ Oct 27, 2014


















smokedbread2.jpg



__ silverwolf636
__ Oct 27, 2014


















smoked-cake.jpg



__ silverwolf636
__ Oct 27, 2014


















smoked-cake2.jpg



__ silverwolf636
__ Oct 27, 2014


----------



## foamheart (Oct 27, 2014)

Necessity is the mother of good eats!

I bet that chocolate cake was the perfect choice too!

Great smoke and a great story!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 27, 2014)

Chocolate chip cookies are tasty baked in the smoker!


----------



## silverwolf636 (Oct 27, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Chocolate chip cookies are tasty baked in the smoker!


Gonna have to try the cookies. The wife is already wanting to admit me because I'm using the smoker for just about everything. But, she hasn't had any problems eating it.


----------



## ajbert (Oct 27, 2014)

I've used my grill to bake but not my smoker.  I don't think my wife would let me smoke a cake, though.  Great job!


----------



## trickyputt (Oct 27, 2014)

Dont forget to buy her a new stove!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 27, 2014)

Wow, smokers can make anything. 

I need to try it now.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Oct 29, 2014)

Trickyputt said:


> Dont forget to buy her a new stove!


All ready taken care of. Ugh! LOL

And thanks for the replies gang.  I was really surprised at how mellow the smoke taste was on all of it. 

Ray


----------



## silverwolf636 (Oct 29, 2014)

Here ya go gang. Check out this meatloaf. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83828/pignet-did-it-to-me-3-tier-pizza-meat-loaf-q-view

Ray


----------



## driedstick (Oct 29, 2014)

Dang it man that looks great, so did the meatloaf.

DS


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 1, 2014)

Crap!!! That meatloaf link wasn't suppose to be in here. It was suppose to go in my posted meatloaf area. UGH!

I'm not likin this gettin old thing.

Ray


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2014)

Ray That looks good I haven't tried making bread need to look up some recipes.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 1, 2014)

Your memory only gets better.... soon you won't remmember messing up.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 1, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Your memory only gets better.... soon you won't remmember messing up.


That's one positive way of looking at it. LOL


----------



## foamheart (Nov 2, 2014)

Silverwolf636 said:


> That's one positive way of looking at it. LOL


 Looking at what?


----------



## silverwolf636 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll forget about messing up.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey Ray

I've eaten chocolate cake with blue cheese (great), and chocolate cake made at a garlic speciality restqurant (good), but I never thought about smoking it.  Sounds like a really good idea--gonna have to try that

Gary


----------

